# Slingshot choices. Pros and cons



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

When i feel the need to upgrade my current slingshot i have as a primary tool i would like to take a big leap. What i mean is i'd like to upgrade from the daisy f16 i have. I figured i'd be able to add heavier bands without killing my wrist if i decided to get a wrist braced.. So my two main options were between the daisy p51 and the barnett diablo. If anyone has any input or other suggestions i'd be more then happy to read them. I'm looking for the pros and cons to both of these slingshots, if you suggest a different option please give the pros and cons to that aswell. I'm looking for all of the info i can get before acting out. Thanks and cheers


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I think most people here would suggest a move to a finger/thumb braced slingshot like a Flippinout or Pocket Predator.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I would go with a Natural fork and theraband black-- That would NOT kill your wrist.

BUT, if your set on wrist braced, I would go with a Chief AJ HFX, its waaay more quality then cheapo walmart ones.

But if you want, A Barnett black widow is ok.. Not the best but it'll work i guess.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thankyou guys, i was considering a finger/thumb braced slingshot aswell. Theres so many options to choose from it gets hard to narrow your results. My main interests for it would be hunting and target shooting as last time i checked thats all you can do with a slingshot haha


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Totally agree with Ash, and a bit less so with SMS.

No offence SMS, merely no experience with Chief AJ stuff, beyond he a bit of show pony for my likeing.
Although if you recommend it, it likely okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The thing with the great value for money models by the various vendors here is that you are in no way obligated to stick with the one original choice. Chances are you'll get something excellent and versatile, then later on you'll get something else, then another, then another! 

And if for some bizarre reason you don't like the original purchase, there will be a long line of people here willing to take it off your hands for a trade or a good price.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> Thankyou guys, i was considering a finger/thumb braced slingshot aswell. Theres so many options to choose from it gets hard to narrow your results. My main interests for it would be hunting and target shooting as last time i checked thats all you can do with a slingshot haha


If you're interested in the hunting aspect... you can see everything I have taken in the hunting section with my Hathcock. Dove, squirrel, rabbit, duck, and Canada goose. I would recommend this slingshot for sure.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

It's also excellent for target shooting too.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Totally agree with Ash, and a bit less so with SMS.
> 
> No offence SMS, merely no experience with Chief AJ stuff, beyond he a bit of show pony for my loosing.
> Although if you recommend it, it likely okay.
> ...


 No offence taken. 

Chief AJ makes his wrist braced slingshot okay, But then again most wrist braced slingshots like that arent going to be 100% top quality. Its just that if he NEEDS a wrist braced slinger, The HFX is A "decent" option for braced slingshots, But i dont like recommending wrist braced slingshots, but every one is different.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I apologize, didn't see "wrist braced", you can just use the lanyard around your wrist for the Hathcock I recommended.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

The hathcock looks nice, how is it in terms of durability and band slaps? I'm no stranger to the band slaps haha


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

A natural will be the cheapest but needs time invested.

For wrist brace slingers like you are asking about Cheif Aj's are cheap markmen slingshots with a fancy label on it , and I have heard of complaints of heavy tubes bending or breaking them. As for bullet proof wrist brace slingshots Milbro-pros Trident I belive is the best quality one money can buy,hand made in England also is a plus.

As for hand held slingers Pocket Predator is my favourite, beside my own homemade ones or ones received from dear friends.

This can be a very confusing time trying to figure out what is best for you but I would think of your style and needs and do a little research into what interests you.

Cheers good luck on the hunt

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

slinger16 said:


> The hathcock looks nice, how is it in terms of durability and band slaps? I'm no stranger to the band slaps haha


It's made of ballistic resin with steel reinforcement. Very durable and should last a lifetime. No hand slaps when banded outside the forks.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

BC, I thought Chief AJ uses the trumark design? And he re-does it in aluminum i believe.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Whatever company mass produces it. It is the same identical aluminum frame. I do not try to bone up to much on these forks due to i would never recommend them to anyone.

Here is a video of a dude who does quite a bit of hunting with his cheif aj and his trials and errors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj3c2ul7yfQ.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I keep it real simple, i use many slingshots and many ammo. i only upgrade my skill. I shoot 100-400 rounds a day. the slingshot and ammo i use matters very little.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> The hathcock looks nice, how is it in terms of durability and band slaps? I'm no stranger to the band slaps haha


Its pretty tough man, you would not believe what I've put that thing through. I've not had a handslap in TTF. For 34$, can't go wrong.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I used to be a huge fan of the home made slingers but my work isnt the prettiest haha, after my two previous experiments i just figured i'd let another guy do it and it'd be less likely to whack me in the head hahahaha


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey keep at it noone makes a master peice their first try. At least i sure didnt .... :rofl: It is like any art ,practice makes perfact for building or slinging.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> slinger16 said:
> 
> 
> > The hathcock looks nice, how is it in terms of durability and band slaps? I'm no stranger to the band slaps haha
> ...


Im taking a liking to the hathcock, i think that would be a later purchase however since im still relatively new to slingshooting


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> Whatever company mass produces it. It is the same identical aluminum frame. I do not try to bone up to much on these forks due to i would never recommend them to anyone.
> 
> Here is a video of a dude who does quite a bit of hunting with his cheif aj and his trials and errors
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj3c2ul7yfQ.
> ...


 Honestly i dont like recommending wrist braced slingers to anyone. I forgot about milbro though.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> Hey keep at it noone makes a master peice their first try. At least i sure didnt .... :rofl: It is like any art ,practice makes perfact for building or slinging.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


Youre right haha i actually got inspired to make them at the time because of joerg sprave, mans a genius with catapults!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

There's no sense in denying yourself quality just because you're new to the game!

As long as your hands are of the typical size, something like a Hathcock is going to give you a head start and last you a lifetime. You never have to ask yourself, "is it the slingshot or is it me?".


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Could not agree more about the Target Hathcock, says he owning 2, both excellent Slingshots. One banded double .04 latex, the other looped 30/60 tubes both for TTF shooting, and never had a hand slap.

A model slingshot you are sure to end up with anyway, so why not start out with one of the best, and save time and money on stuffing around with inferiority gear to begin with Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

How do looped tubes get fixed on a hathcock? I thought it was meant only for flatbands! I'm looking into buying from PP, but i want one thst shoots both tubes and bands


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldn't get a wrist braced model, new shooters seem to think because it has a wrist brace, its more powerful .
NOT TRUE!!, I own Saunders wrist rocket , and a few others, wouldn't shoot any of them if I had too. 
I own frames from a lot of diff vendors here, and make my own, the HTS is a great option. TTF set up won't give you slaps.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> When i feel the need to upgrade my current slingshot i have as a primary tool i would like to take a big leap. What i mean is i'd like to upgrade from the daisy f16 i have. I figured i'd be able to add heavier bands without killing my wrist if i decided to get a wrist braced.. So my two main options were between the daisy p51 and the barnett diablo. If anyone has any input or other suggestions i'd be more then happy to read them. I'm looking for the pros and cons to both of these slingshots, if you suggest a different option please give the pros and cons to that aswell. I'm looking for all of the info i can get before acting out. Thanks and cheers


I started out shooting with something like the Daisy F16 and then went with a Marksman 3061 with a wrist brace which worked great for a long time. However a couple years later I have now tried many slingshots and would recommend getting a side shooter design like the Hathcock that was mentioned. Doesn't have to be that exact one but I have definitely come to appreciated the side shooter style. With the way that you grip the frame there is not as much of a fight against the leverage created by the strength of your bands so its not hard on your wrist. The shorter the forks the less leverage to fight against. But hey its all about personal preference right?  This is my favorite design so far but I will continue to try new designs so who knows what will have changed in another 2 years.










Good luck!

Tom


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > slinger16 said:
> ...


I don't want to beat this to death. If you have decided not to get one, that's no problem... it's your choice.

I will say this though, I'm a new shooter too. You can check out any of the numerous hunting trips I have used my HTS (and had success) in the hunting section and here is a video of my wife using it for the first time and the thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27414-if-you-cant-beat-em-join-em/

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey there Kenyaslinger, the looped tubes on a Hathcock are easy as mate.

PM me and I can send U full details, or see pics on the forum.

There are grooves already there for the tubes,the same grooves as used for TTF band attachment, then stretch and tie off the looped tubes close to the forks.
Away you go looped tubes TTF.

Cheers Allan


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

You don't need to do this for the Hathcock as has already been stated but you can put tubes on slingshots that were designed for flatbands simply by tying down small pieces of leather over each fork as you would the end of a flatband. Then put holes in the leather and run your tubes through the hole in the leather.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

For tubes on the Hathcock, I don't dabble in tubes all that much, so I made a thread for it.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27396-hathcock-hts-setup-with-tubes-in-ttf/


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a few Cheif AJ HFX and Quick Point slingshots. The Quick point is perfect for teaching kids to shoot. The RRT tubes are easy to pull and the wide forks keep the kids from having fork hits. Makes it more fun and they don't get discouraged so easy.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

These are all excellent responses. After awhile of thinking i can say that the hathcock looks like a perfect investment. $35 for a slingshot thatll last a lifetime is perfect to get me interested haha, i believe i'll be putting an order for it one of these days


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quick question regarding the hathcock, it might just be me getting paranoid but does the hathcocks forks seem bendable and prone to breaking at all? As per say if the forks got squuzed together or something. Or is it that tough?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> Quick question regarding the hathcock, it might just be me getting paranoid but does the hathcocks forks seem bendable and prone to breaking at all? As per say if the forks got squuzed together or something. Or is it that tough?


It's super hard material man. Also, as far as I know, Bill puts a metal rod inside each fork. It's not going anywhere. Bill would be the man to respond to this though. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> slinger16 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question regarding the hathcock, it might just be me getting paranoid but does the hathcocks forks seem bendable and prone to breaking at all? As per say if the forks got squuzed together or something. Or is it that tough?
> ...


Thankyou so much, that seriously reassured me now haha you never fail to impress me CM


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

The Hathcock is an excellent choice Sir, believe me.

I have 2, and although all my various slingshots are each special, in their own way.
My Hathcocks hold that extra special place if you get me (?)....

So much so that I will be mounting one to an extended draw Starship; when I have it made here in a few weeks time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> The Hathcock is an excellent choice Sir, believe me.
> I have 2, and although all my various slingshots are each special, in their own way.
> My Hathcocks hold that extra special place if you get me (?)....
> So much so that I will be mounting one to an extended draw Starship; when I have it made here in a few weeks time.
> Cheers Allan


The positive feedback on this slingshot helps alot, ive ordered it a few days ago and will be waiting until it comes. Since then ive looked more into it and have seen a few posts about defectsbfrom the hathcock like chips and impurities. These reviews were about 2-3 years ago so i would guess bill has changed something since i cant find any recent reviews on a defect. I also heard he changed the material as it breaks down or something of that nature? My fingers are crossed and praying to get a perfect non defected hathcock because they do indeed look beautiful and powerful


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh and i ordered the one that was $35 and didnt realize there were othere versions for cheaper. Whats the difference between the one for $35 at the top of the page and the others that are cheaper?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I most sincerely doubt that you will get one with any so called "defects" at all Sir.

From what you typed about complaints (none of which I have ever seen myself).
One can only suggest they come from your typical minority of "wingers" who you could never make happy with anything.

My personal best of luck for your future shooting with your choice.
Now it is just the impatient waiting game until arrival of your new tool/toy (never a toy, just I couldn't resist the temptation).

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

The,material used in the manufacture mostly, for the price difference.

As can be seen from the web page, if you read thoroughly.

The more expensive, the better quality.

You pay peanuts, you get monkies, as they say.
Although nothing Mr. Hays makes could ever be called sub best quality stuff.

Cheers Allan


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> The,material used in the manufacture mostly, for the price difference.
> As can be seen from the web page, if you read thoroughly.
> The more expensive, the better quality.
> You pay peanuts, you get monkies, as they say.
> ...


Thank you sir, i like that one haha. Thankyou for all of the help and reassurance. I assure the members on this forum i could be a pain in the ass when i get nervous because i get paranoid for spending the money on something then not sure if it was a smart move. No disrespect to Mr. Hays as his reputation is outstanding and his products are top quality. Thankyou!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The price difference in the production pieces is due in part to the cost of materials, the expertise and tools needed to make them and the time it takes to get it done.

Like the ballistic resin the Hathcocks are made from... it takes some skill and a fair amount of expertise to get the pours and technique down just right, plus the resin itself is custom ordered to meet the particular need we have as well... so it's fairly expensive and there's a lot of opportunities for mistakes to be made... everything from the resin itself not being up to standard and we not realizing it until already into a run to a small defect in the mold to simply there being a mistake in the mixing... there's a lot that can go wrong. But we do destruction and quality test a LOT, plus there's steel reinforcement internally embedded as well.

Whereas the polymer slingshots are fairly easy to make and I've even made videos on how they're made... once you've accounted for the tools and materials used to make them, it's really more about the time involved in making them that accounts for the price... and since it doesn't take that long, 15-20 minutes total per unit.. they don't cost as much.

I don't have a video of the molding process but I do have one of most of the process involved in making the polymer slingshots:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Salinger16 you have your answer from the man himself above, in the form of the video he so kindly put in your post.

Now how is that for service, before you have even bought anything, I ask you ?...

I did say that you would not be disappointed in the product.

I neglected to mention that the owner of the company is a true gentleman as well.

Cheers Allan


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree, thankyou Bill for explaining how it works. I've ordered one of your hathcocks november 9th. In the process of making the countdown haha the anticipation kills


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't talk to me about countdowns Sir.

I still have to order one of Bills custom jobs.

BUT I am now awaiting, 6 months latter one of Nathan's Simple Shots customs.
Along with a true artist in our sports making a Mr. AnTrAx (slingshot maker of the month winner several times) who is also partially finnished.

No I am NOT made of money, these are expensive, how much is confidential.

But they are investments in a hobby/sport which I enjoy a lot.

Oh and by the way they do not even come close to the cost of my firearms/handguns.

So learn patience like me.....I only want it yesterday.

Cheers Allan


----------

